# ما العلاقة بين الهندسه المدنيه والطيران ( السلامه و المقاييس بالنسبه للمطارات )



## الماء (7 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس مدني واعشق الطيران لم تسمح الظروف أن ادرس طيران والآن أحب ان ابحث عن الأشياء المشتركه بين الهندسه المدنيه والطيران هل هنا اشياء مشتركه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م المصري (7 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اهلا بالماء العذب في قسم الطيران 

لا يجب ان تدرس الطيران لتحب الطيران 

يا اخي الكريم ...... العلم مفتوح للجميع ... تعمق و اقرأ و اسأل و استفسر و لا تربط كل شئ بشهاده دراسيه 

اتعلم اني اقوي منك في مجال تخصصك بالرغم من اني مهندس طيران :79: 

اخي الكرم 

مواضيع القسم كلها امامك .... تصفحها و خذ راحتك .... و اسأل عن اي شئ بدا لك 

و ان شاء الله سنجيبك و نزيد حبك لهذا المجال 

اما عن سؤالك ..... فنعم هناك علاقه بين التخصصين ...... فبناء هيكل الطائره في الاساس يعتمد علي علم structure ...... و هو علم يدرسه مهندسوا هياكل الطيران و مهندسوا المدني 

الا يطلب منك في مجال عملك بناء مبني معدني ؟...... بالطبع يطلب منك هذا .... 

في الطائرات ..... نفس الموضوع .......... فمهندسي مدني يشاركون مهندسي الطيران في هذا المجال

تحياتي و انتظر سيل مشاركاتك و استفساراتك 

بالتوفيق  
​


----------



## مهندسة سين (12 يناير 2008)

ارججوكم تصحيح معلوماتي

المهندس المدني يصمم ممرات الهبوط ومواقف الطائرات بمعطيات اساسية عن نوعية ووزن الطائرات 
وايضا تحديد اتجاه المواقف للطائرات مرتبطة بقوة الدفع للطائرة


----------



## م المصري (12 يناير 2008)

*العباره نصفها صحيح و نصفها حسب المقصود بقوة الدفع*



مهندسة سين قال:


> ارججوكم تصحيح معلوماتي
> 
> المهندس المدني يصمم ممرات الهبوط ومواقف الطائرات بمعطيات اساسية عن نوعية ووزن الطائرات
> وايضا تحديد اتجاه المواقف للطائرات مرتبطة بقوة الدفع للطائرة


 
جيم : 

تمام آنستي ... هذا من صميم عمل مهندس المدني 

و لكن تحديد اتجاه مواقف و مدرجات الطائرات يعتمد علي اتجاه الريح الغالب و السائد في المنطقه و المؤثر علي عملية الاقلاع و الهبوط و الامور المتعلقه باتزانها اثناء تنفيذ ذلك 

هل من سين آخر .... مهندسه سين ؟


----------



## مهندسة سين (14 يناير 2008)

عفوا
المقصود بان من اعمال المهندس المدني ايضا تصميم ساحة وقوف الطائرات (apron ).
وكذا تحديد مواقف الطائرات بالساحة واتجاتها المختلفة ( موازية , مائلة ,عمودية (مقدمتها عمودية على مبنى الركاب اوالعكس ) تعتمد على (THRUST OF ENGINE)


----------



## مهندسة سين (14 يناير 2008)

الاخ م المصري
هناك سين اخر : ممكن ترشدني الى دور المهندس المدني بادارة السلامة والمقاييس بالنسبة للمطارات وارشادي ببعض الاستمارات لتسهيل عملي الجديد بهده الادارة 
واكون لك شاكره


----------



## م المصري (14 يناير 2008)

مهندسة سين قال:


> الاخ م المصري
> هناك سين اخر : ممكن ترشدني الى دور المهندس المدني بادارة السلامة والمقاييس بالنسبة للمطارات وارشادي ببعض الاستمارات لتسهيل عملي الجديد بهده الادارة
> واكون لك شاكره


 
اهلا مهندستنا الفاضله 

مبروك عملك الجديد و المهم 

و بكل صراحه ... ليست لي اية خلفية في هذا المجال .... و لن اتأخر في حال وقوع في يدي اية مواد لها علاقه بتخصصك او مجال عملك 

و لكن بهذه المناسبه ادعوك الان او مستقبلا ان تفتتحي موضوعا متخصصا في مجال 
السلامه و المقاييس بالنسبه للمطارات 
تضعي لنا فيها خلاصه معرفتك و خبراتك 
و تتحولي فيه من سين الي ص لكل من له سين في هذا المجال

و اهلا بك في اي وقت ....... مهندستنا الفاضله 
ارق التحيات 
​


----------



## م المصري (14 يناير 2008)

مهندسة سين قال:


> الاخ م المصري
> هناك سين اخر : ممكن ترشدني الى دور المهندس المدني بادارة السلامة والمقاييس بالنسبة للمطارات وارشادي ببعض الاستمارات لتسهيل عملي الجديد بهده الادارة
> واكون لك شاكره


 
سأوجه دعوه للمشرف الكبير 

المهندس غسان خليل علوه 

مشرف قسم السلامه .... ليدلي بدلوه في هذا المجال و يزيد الموضوع ثراءا و علما

و انصحك اختي الفاضله ان تثقلي عليه بالسينات ما شأتي  

لتستفيدي اقصي ما يمكن من خبراته 

في انتظار تلبية الدعوه​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يناير 2008)

سأبحث إنشاء الله لأجد الرد المناسب لسؤال الأخت س حول الموضوع


----------



## مهندسة سين (15 يناير 2008)

أشكركم جميعا بأخدكم الموضوع بعين الاعتبار ومساندتكم لنا بهذا الموضوع ونحن بالإنتظار للاستفادة من خبراتكم العلمية


----------



## مهندسة سين (16 يناير 2008)

م المصري قال:


> اهلا مهندستنا الفاضله ​
> 
> مبروك عملك الجديد و المهم ​
> و بكل صراحه ... ليست لي اية خلفية في هذا المجال .... و لن اتأخر في حال وقوع في يدي اية مواد لها علاقه بتخصصك او مجال عملك ​
> ...


 

اهلا بالمهندس المصري
ارفق لكم اولويات عن ادارة السلامة والمقاييس للمطارات 
المهندس غسان خليل علوه 
​


----------



## م المصري (18 يناير 2008)

مهندسة سين قال:


> اهلا بالمهندس المصري
> ارفق لكم اولويات عن ادارة السلامة والمقاييس للمطارات
> المهندس غسان خليل علوه​


 
معلومات قيمه مهندسه سين ..... هل من مزيد؟


----------



## معمارية من القلب (20 يناير 2008)

*طلب مساعدة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء قبل ان اطلب المساعدة منكم اتمتى لكم التوفيق الاستمرار في هذا العطاء المتواصل من المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة
واتمنى ان تعينوني في مطلبي سائلة من الله عز وجل التوفيق لي ولكم
انا مهندسة معمارية في سنتي الاخيره ومشروع تخرجي هو تصميم مطار دولي
ونظرا الى ان اغلب المراجع لاتعطي للموضع حقة من الناحية الهندسية بالنسبة للطيران
اتمى ان تساعدوني في ايجاد بعض المعلومات المختصة بالمواضيع التالية:
1-هناجر الطائرات من ناحية مكوناتها واهميتها واسس تصميمها
2- المدرجات وكيفية حساب حركة الطائرات واعدادها لكل مدرج
3- شروط السلامة في المطار 
4- معومات عن الملاحة الجوية والارصاد
واي معلومات اخرى ممكن ان تفيدني في مشروعي
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م المصري (20 يناير 2008)

اهلا يا معمارية ..... شرفتي قسم الطيران 

تأكدي اننا هنا لن نتواني عن مساعدتك بما اتيح لنا من معلومات ان شاء الله 

و سأحاول ان ابحث لك عن معلومات تفيدك عن ما تفضلتي بالسؤال عنه 

و حتي ذلك الحين ادعوك للدخول علي هذا الموضوع 
(اضغطي علي الرابط التالي)

ما العلاقة بين الهندسه المدنيه والطيران ( السلامه و المقاييس بالنسبه للمطارات )

فبه بعض المعلومات المفيده ...... كما انصحك مراسلة المهندسه سين و هي معماريه تعمل في اداره السلامه و مقاييس المطارات ....... اعتقد انها ستوضح لك بعض الامور الهامه 

كما لا تنسي ان تطلعي علي الملف المرفق في نفس الموضوع 

و اخيرا ..... اريد منك اسئله محدده .... عن ماذا تريدينه بالضبط حتي يكون البحث محددا و النتائج مرضيه 

في امان الله ​


----------



## م المصري (20 يناير 2008)

ايضا يمكنكك الدخول علي لوحة اعلانات قسم الطيران : لوحة اعلانات قسم الطيران 
و اطلعي علي الارشيف المتخصص للمواضيع الخاصه بالسلامه و المطارات 

و اليك بعض الروابط التي ربما تفيدك : 

مطار ياسر عرفات الدولي:آثار العدوان الإسرائيلي و متطلبات إعادة البناء 

موقع يبين هنجر الايرباص في لوفتهانزا : http://a380.lufthansa.com/en/html/technik/wartungshalle/index.php

موقع به صور لهناجر طائرات : 
http://www.usaviation.com/classifieds/viewads.php?ads_id=5288&mainmenu_id=22

صور لمطار الملك عبد العزيز
http://pr.sv.net/SVW/2007/feburary2007/page00008.htm

http://www.steelbuildingsco.com/products_preEng_arabic.html


----------



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

و هذا موضوع آخر ان شاء الله يفيدك 

شرح لحركة الطائرة علي أرض المطار


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 يناير 2008)

تفضلي اختي العزيزه كتب 

الكتاب الاول عن المهابط 

http://s1.sharetor.com/en/down/31225891gp0

الكتاب الثاني الدراسه التصميميه للمطار

http://s1.sharetor.com/en/down/3122592j6r0


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2008)

كتيبين من الهيئة السعودية للطيران قد يفيدان


----------



## أفنان (4 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك بجهودكم ويعطيكم العافية...
أنا أدرس الهندسة المدنية ولدينا درس خاص بالمطارات وكل ما يخصها من مدارج وممرات(وأشكالها) وساحات وقوف وصيانة الطائرات وكذلك عمليات الأقلاع والهبوط وتأثيرات المناخ ....

لكن أرجوالمساعدة بموضوع متخصص ب (((أنارة المطارات )))وهل تختلف أذا كانت المطارات دولية أو محلية ...
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م المصري (5 فبراير 2008)

أفنان قال:


> الله يبارك بجهودكم ويعطيكم العافية...
> أنا أدرس الهندسة المدنية ولدينا درس خاص بالمطارات وكل ما يخصها من مدارج وممرات(وأشكالها) وساحات وقوف وصيانة الطائرات وكذلك عمليات الأقلاع والهبوط وتأثيرات المناخ ....
> 
> لكن أرجوالمساعدة بموضوع متخصص ب (((أنارة المطارات )))وهل تختلف أذا كانت المطارات دولية أو محلية ...
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
اهلا بالمهندسه افنان ... اهلا بك في قسم الطيران 

و يشرفنا ان تحدثينا من واقع دراستك عن ما لديك عن المطارات و تصميماتها 

و بخصوص اناره المطارات .... سأبحث لك في هذا الامر ان شاء الله 

في انتظار مشاركاتك 

تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## أفنان (5 فبراير 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير والأحترام لك ولجهودك أخي العزيز م المصري ولكل المساهمين بهذا الموضوع
وأن شاء الله سأتواصل معكم بمعلوماتي القليلة و أملي أن تفيدكم في شئ...


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

أفنان قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير والأحترام لك ولجهودك أخي العزيز م المصري ولكل المساهمين بهذا الموضوع
> وأن شاء الله سأتواصل معكم بمعلوماتي القليلة و أملي أن تفيدكم في شئ...


 
المهندسه الفاضله افنان .... أهلا بك دوما و دائما 

بالنسبه لموضوع اناره المطارات ..... وجدت موقعا لأحد الخبراء في هذا المجال و هو المهندس Eng. Sayed Saad Amin

و هذا هو موقعه : 

http://www.sayedsaad.com/aboutus.htm

http://directory.wslaat.com/site-7501.htm​ 
و قد وجهت له دعوه كريمه ليتفضل هنا عبر المنتدي ليرد علي استفساراتك بشأن هذا الموضوع .... و اللذي انا منه فقير 

و ادعوك ايضا ان تراسليه و توجهي له الدعوه للمشاركه و الرد عبر المنتدي علي استفساراتك ..... لتعم الفائده ​و هذا رابط فقير ربما يغني من جوع :

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بنية_تحتية_(طيران)

و تحياتي ..... مهندسه افنان​


----------



## جرير خلف (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هناك الانواع التالية من الهندسة في مجال( الطيران ) :
- هندسة الطيران 
- هندسة المطارات 
- هندسة الممرات الجوية 
- هندسة السلامة العامة .


بالنسبة لهندسة الطيران والعلاقة مع الهندسة المدنية فهي علاقة فلسفية لا اكثر حيث تلتقي الهندستين في معادلات الاوزان والاحجام ومقاومة المواد واعتمادها على الفكر الرياضي التحليلي وكذلك اعتماد هندسة الطيران على معطيات الهندسة المدنية من نتائج على الارض ( مدرجات ومساعدات ملاحية ) .
- هندسة المطارات : هي بالدرجة الاولى تصميم مدني معماري تعتمد على حركة الطائرات وحجم المطار المطلوب وموقعه ودرجته ( دولي او اقليمي او عسكري ) .
- هندسة الملاحة الجوية - نظام الهبوط اللالي والرادار والفورتاك وrvr / Tacan - Ils - Vortac - Awos - ... Hgo فعلاقة المهندس المدني هي بتصميم وتنفيذ اعمال الهارد وير للانظمة الملاحة الجوية بالتكامل مع مهندس الاتصالات 

وللحديث بقية


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2008)

جرير خلف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هناك الانواع التالية من الهندسة في مجال( الطيران ) :
> - هندسة الطيران
> - هندسة المطارات
> ...


 
اهلا بجرير خلف ....

ننتظر بقيه الحديث الممتع ......

لك تحياتي


----------



## جرير خلف (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا م المصري 
وأتمنى اله يقدرني واعطي اللي عندي بالشكل السهل ........
بالنسبة لهندسة الممرات الجوية - الملاحة الجوية ........ هي الهندسة التي تعني بتسهيل حركة الطائرات جوا وهبوطا واقلاع يعني :
هي تصميم وتنفيذ الانظمة الملاحية الخاصة بتوجيه الطائرات لاسلكيا بواسطة التخاطب الالي بين الاجهزة الارضية في المطارات او خارجها من رادارات مع جهاز التحكم بالطائرة الذي قد يكون اتومايتكيا اويدويا 
بالتالي النظام بحاجة الى مرسل ومستقبل بدور متبادل وهذه المرسلات بين المستقبل والمرسل ( الطائرة والatc برج المراقبة او اي اجهزة موجودة بغرف المعدات الخاصة بالانظمة مع الطيار ) هذه المرسلات قد تكون ما يلي :
- زاوية الهبوط المناسبة للطائرة على سرعات مختلفة 
- مسافة الهبوط ونقطة الانعطاف بالطائرة للوصول الى نقطة الهبوط على المدرج بالسرعة المطلوبة 
- احدثيات مدرج الهبوط 
- سرعة الرياح عند المدرجات 
- درجة الحرارة 
- مستوى الرطوبة 
- المسارات الجوية المشغولة والفارغة 
ومن هذه المعطيات والمرسلات يتم التنسيق لتأمين عملية اقلاع وهبوط امن وسليم ضمن مسارات محددة مسبقا وتعطي الطيار امكانية الهبوط والاقلاع حتى باصعب الظروف الجوية 
بنرجع لعلاقة المهندس المدني بالمضوع :
بالنسبة للانظمة الملاحية المساعدة فهي عبارة عن غرفة معدات وانينات ومرسلات معدنية وكوابل كهرباء لتشغيل النظام وكوابل معلومات للتنسيق مع نظام Rmms الريموت كنترول 
هذه الاجزاء المكونة للنظام تختل ف من نظام لنظام ويكون الاختلاف بموقع الاجهزة بالنسبة لمدرجات الهبوط ومواقع الانتينات كذلك وعددها واطوالها وانواعها 
اذا لكل جهاز متطلبات هارد وير هي عبارة عن :
- غرف معدات وقواعدها الخرسانية 
- كوابل كهرباء مع مصدر كهرباء مستمر 
- كوابل معلومات مع توصيل لغرفة الكنترول 
- قواعد خرسانية للانتينات والابراج والرادارات 
- تسوية الموقع المحيط بالانتينات لتأمين ارتداد لاشارات التذبذب من الانتينات للطائرة وبالعكس 

بالتالي يكون دور المهندس المدني في هذه الهندسة ( للمهندس المدني المختص بالخبرة او بالدراسة بهذا المجال ) ......يكون دوره هو تصميم وتنفيذ الاعمال المدنية الخاصة بالنظام الملاحي المطلوب بالتنسيق مع مهندس الاتصالات الخاص بالملاحة الجوية بعد الرجوع لمتطلبات الشركة الصانعة للاجهزة الملاحية 
وللحديث بقية


----------



## جرير خلف (8 فبراير 2008)

اخت افنان 
بالنسبة لانارة المطارات هي علم واسع وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتوصيل المعلومات التي املك القليل منها لكم مع تواضعها


----------



## أفنان (8 فبراير 2008)

لا أعرف ماذا أقول لكم لأشكركم على تعاونكم معي في هذا الموضوع وما فعلتموه ليس بقليل وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المواقع الرائعة التي أن شاء الله تفي بالغرض وأجد فيها ما أبحث عنه 
والشكر الجزيل لك (المشرف) م المصري فقد أتـعبناك بكثرة الطلبات لكن أنت دائما لا تقصر مع أحد.... ((والشكر للمخلوق شكر للخالق ))


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

أفنان قال:


> لا أعرف ماذا أقول لكم لأشكركم على تعاونكم معي في هذا الموضوع وما فعلتموه ليس بقليل وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المواقع الرائعة التي أن شاء الله تفي بالغرض وأجد فيها ما أبحث عنه
> والشكر الجزيل لك (المشرف) م المصري فقد أتـعبناك بكثرة الطلبات لكن أنت دائما لا تقصر مع أحد.... ((والشكر للمخلوق شكر للخالق ))


 
اعاود شكرك زميلتنا المتألقه ..... المهندسه افنان 

و هذا موضوع ......... ان شاء الله فيه استفاده ​مطارات مانيول 

تحياتي 

:55:


----------

